# Lightroom CC import?



## wayne2193 (May 1, 2015)

When I put my card into my computer, Lightroom 5.7 opens up even though I have it set not to open when a card in inserted. I have Lightroom CC set to open upon inserting a memory card.
Anyone have a solution other than uninstalling LR 5.7?
Wayne


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2015)

Change your system's Autoplay settings. Control Panel>Autoplay, then change the option for Pictures and Mixed Content from "Import using Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.0 64" to simply "Import using Adobe Lightroom". 

That will stop LR5 from starting when you insert a card, but there's a fair chance that LRCC won't start either, as I think there's a bug which prevents it. I've reported that bug to Adobe, hopefully they'll fix it in due course.


----------



## wayne2193 (May 1, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Change your system's Autoplay settings. Control Panel>Autoplay, then change the option for Pictures and Mixed Content from "Import using Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.0 64" to simply "Import using Adobe Lightroom".
> 
> That will stop LR5 from starting when you insert a card, but there's a fair chance that LRCC won't start either, as I think there's a bug which prevents it. I've reported that bug to Adobe, hopefully they'll fix it in due course.




Yes, I tried that but it didn't work.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2015)

I'm not surprised, as I said I think it's a bug. Hopefully Adobe will be able to fix it.


----------



## DanaJ (May 4, 2015)

What was stated earlier SHOULD fix the problem except Adobe has a bug in the installer.

They didn't change the registry key name when they changed to Lightroom CC

(I'm using CC 64 on Windows 7. You'll have to do your own hunting and match up for 32 bit. I'm guessing that where 64 bit has 64 the 32 bit has 32.
Also there may be a slight difference in the 5.x version of LR that you have installed.)

In the Windows registry there's the key:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\Lightroom6BetaAutoPlayHandler64]

With the string data
"InvokeProgID"="Adobe.AdobeLightroom64"

This string data is from the 5.x.x version of LR, not the 6.x.x

This needs to be corrected (just drop the 64) to:
"InvokeProgID"="Adobe.AdobeLightroom"

That's it. Now it'll work like it's suppose to.

FYI Why this is currently broken:

Adobe.AdobeLightroom has the shell\open\command (line):
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Lightroom.exe "%L"

Adobe.AdobeLightroom64 has the shell\open\command (line):
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.7.1\Lightroom.exe "%L"


----------



## wayne2193 (May 4, 2015)

DanaJ said:


> What was stated earlier SHOULD fix the problem except Adobe has a bug in the installer.
> 
> They didn't change the registry key name when they changed to Lightroom CC
> 
> ...



Thanks. This did the trick. Import from my flash card is now working.
Thanks again
Wayne


----------



## El H (May 8, 2015)

Wanted to thank you. This has been driving me nuts. You've caused me to register to this forum!


----------



## matwom (May 11, 2015)

wayne2193 said:


> Thanks. This did the trick. Import from my flash card is now working.
> Thanks again
> Wayne


 hi mate
i have this same issue , im not to good on computers and i wonded if you could just give me a quick walk though step by step with the path i need to take to sort this issue out, i would be very thank full , cheers


----------



## Kroontje (May 18, 2015)

Thanks. I had that problem also with a upgrade from 5.7 to version 6. Happy that i found it on this forum

Gr Kroontje


----------



## rdeyoungaia (May 24, 2015)

Tried this with Lightroom 6.01.  It now opens the list of apps to use when I insert the SD card, but then nothing, it doesn't give an error and doesn't open Lightroom.  Before removing the "64", it would return an error U:\ Application not found.  U: is the slot with the SD card in it.  Removing the "64", as I said results in the error not coming up, but also doesn't open Lightroom.  

Thanks for any help.



DanaJ said:


> What was stated earlier SHOULD fix the problem except Adobe has a bug in the installer.
> 
> They didn't change the registry key name when they changed to Lightroom CC
> 
> ...


----------



## Kroontje (May 24, 2015)

> In the Windows registry there's the key:
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre   ntVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\Light   room6BetaAutoPlayHandler64]
> 
> With the string data
> ...


I only did this. I did change also the other line (in my Case) about 5.7.

Then a change de autoplay when i insert my card that Lr6 has to open.
No error on my side.

Gr Mark


----------



## wayne2193 (May 26, 2015)

DanaJ said:


> What was stated earlier SHOULD fix the problem except Adobe has a bug in the installer.
> 
> They didn't change the registry key name when they changed to Lightroom CC
> 
> ...



My friend has a Mac computer. How can she apply this fi?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2015)

She can't. This is a Windows-only "solution". If she's saying that she can't get the auto launch to work, she needs to add Lightroom as the correct app to use in the Image Capture app.


----------



## wayne2193 (May 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> She can't. This is a Windows-only "solution". If she's saying that she can't get the auto launch to work, she needs to add Lightroom as the correct app to use in the Image Capture app.



I guess I should have been more clear. When she puts her card in, both Lightroom 5 and Lightroom CC open. Should she uninstall Lightroom 5?
Wayne


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2015)

Well she can if she wants to, but if she prefers to keep in installed, have her *uncheck* the option to "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected" in LR5's Preferences>General Tab.


----------



## wayne2193 (May 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Well she can if she wants to, but if she prefers to keep in installed, have her *uncheck* the option to "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected" in LR5's Preferences>General Tab.



I had her uncheck that but they both still open.
Wayne


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2015)

In which case I suspect she needs to look at the settings in the Image Capture app.


----------



## digital2006 (May 31, 2015)

Where would one find the image capture app.


----------



## clee01l (May 31, 2015)

digital2006 said:


> Where would one find the image capture app.


It is in the Apps folder.


----------



## jrh0 (Jun 18, 2015)

This works!  But you need to be sure that you have the "not 64" string at HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Adobe.AdobeLightroom.  I only had the 64 version there, so I RENAMED the Key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Adobe.AdobeLightroom64 to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Adobe.AdobeLightroom by removing the 64 from that Key, AND I MODIFIED HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Adobe.AdobeLightroom\shell\open\command so it pointed to the location of the CC  Lightroom.exe file.


----------

